# Canister Filter and Sand?



## DLLN (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a eheim ecco canister filter, and I am wonder what the best filter media combo is. Right now i have the substrat pro stuff, but what else should I use and what order should I put the layers in? The is three baskets for media. Also I have a air pump and I am wondering if I should use it, I know they almost do nothing for oxygenation but do they look good? Also I would like to put sand in my 30 gallon, I have read so many pros and cons about every type of sand, what do you think is the best. I was thinking silica but some say it is to light so it stirs up easy, and does the whiteness of the sand fade the color of the fish? And how do you deal with the gas pockets underneath the sand?

Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as layers just know that the smallest will end up underneath the largest. Sand will end up being under gravel, etc. This is known as the brazilian nut effect. lol

Air pumps and bubbles? If you like the looks of it then I'd do it.

Gas pockets in the sand? All you need to do is stir the sand when you do weekly water changes. You can use a fork, a wooden spoon, etc...I use my fingers. Malaysian trumpet snails can also do this job for you. They readily multiply and are not harmful to plants.

Black versus white...a matter of prefence. I use black as I like the way it makes my fishes color "pop" and some species prefer the darker cooler as it has a calming effect. I think white washes out the "color" of some fish but I've seen some extremely nice looking white sand tanks.

I wouldn't use silica sand...there's a good reason not to use it but that reason escapes me, atm. Someone else will chime in with the reason...

Bottom line...if it's not harmful to the fish & their environment and you like the looks of it then go for it.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I use white play sand in my tanks. Just regular play sand from Lowes. I give it a great rinse and go with it. I stir the sand a bit each time I clean the tank and that's it. You can check my blog for how it looks.


----------

